# Besoin d'aide pour Safari petite roue multicolore



## So Jazz (23 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour a tous 

Je suis un petit nouveau qui viens de *Windows * et j'ai mon *Imac* depuis 10 jours pas facile !! Bref.

J'espère être dans la bonne section !!

Depuis 2 jours quand j'ouvre *Safari* ( pas tous le temps!! C la deuxième fois que j'ai le problème ) par exemple je suis Amaz... et je recherche *Macgeneration* je clic sur rechercher/enter ,il y a une petite *Roue Multicolore* qui tourne indéfiniment et tout*  Safari est bloquer!!* si je force la fermeture,il y'a une petite fenêtre qui s'ouvre  si je veux envoyer le rapport a APPLE.

Et quand je re clic pour ouvrir *Safari* l'icône dans le *Dock* fait que sauter est je peux rien faire  

Si je redémarre la machine sa re marche .

Qu'est ce que je dois faire pour plus avoir ce Beug 

Dans l'attente de vous lire.


----------



## So Jazz (24 Décembre 2011)

Il n'y a personnes qui peux m'aider


----------



## gmaa (24 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas sous Lion mais ce doit être aussi valable...

En tout cas cela ne casse rien!
Essayer ces "solutions".

Faire un Reset PRAM (Alt+Cmd+P+R maintenus au démarrage jusqu'après voir entendu 2 boings)
-----
Sous Finder
Utilisateur ; Bibliothèque ; Préférences ; com.apple.Safari.plist

Le virer. Il sera recréé au lancement de Safari.
-----
Après ... Réinstaller Lion.

______

Qu'en dit le vendeur?


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (24 Décembre 2011)

Salut, 
Si tu viens de le recevoir et tu as pas fait de mise à jour c'est peut être normal, il y a eu un petit bueug au début de Safari 5 avec Lion (j'avais le même), il suffit de faire la mise à jour de Safari (et tant cas faire fait les toutes, c'est toujours mieux, à mon avis).

Vu que tu es nouveau pour les mise à jour :
1) Pomme en haut à gauche, comme pour éteindre
2) Mise à jour de logiciels

Simple comme une pomme ^^

Sinon supprime Safari avec AppCleaner et retelecharge le sur le site d'apple, peut être que ...

Tchu !

PS : toujours avoir un deuxième navigateur sous la main au cas où.


----------



## So Jazz (24 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir *Gmaa,Leolelego* ,

* gmaa* merci pour ton aide mais, je me sens pas de réinstaller *Lion!!* je vais passer pour une banane !! mais bon (j'attend de recevoir une revue *"Bien débuter avec Lion de compétence mac"!* avant de faire une boulette  je suis passer voir a la Fn.. le plus prés de chez moi,pour expliquer mon problème a un vendeur et il ma dit de faire la même manip que j'ai fais sans attendre c conseils!! aussi il ma demander depuis combien de temps j'avais le problème depuis que j'ai L'IMAC, il me la fait 2 fois a 2 jours d'intervalle !! sans vraiment de réponse  a part de forcer la fermeture est de redémarrer  ce que j'ai fais sans c conseils!! Bref de sacré *Baltring* c vendeur spacialiser  *Apple!!*

*Leolelego* sissi  J'ai fais toutes les mises a jour ! oui pour un deuxième navigateur j'y est penser! il me manque un peux *Firefox* a c s'habitude de *Windows*  pour le moment pas de nouveau *Beug*.

Je vous tiens au jus si sa revient!!

*Un Trés JOYEUX NOEL a TOUS Avec de l'avance *


----------



## jpultra (25 Décembre 2011)

Bien d'accord, *avec un peu de patience, les mises à jour corrigent souvent les bugs mineurs*.
Maintenant, ne vois pas ça comme beaucoup de travail de réinstaller le système dexploitation OS X du Lion.
En fait, aujourd'hui, c'est très simple, je l'ai moi-même testé pour un problème de défaillance chez Safari sous la recommandation d'Apple Care. 
Pour cette manipulation, il te faut juste une bonne connexion internet et ton ID Apple.
Éteins la machine et tout en redémarrant, enfonce les touches Cmd +R  jusqu'à ce que tu vois le logo d'Apple apparaître, ensuite, suis les consignes...
Quand tu auras sélectionné le Lion comme disque de démarrage, si tu vois s'afficher+ de 100 heures de téléchargement, ne t'inquiète pas, le compteur va vite revenir à la baisse&#8201;!
L'ordinateur redémarrera automatiquement, c'est magique.
Mais bon, dans mon cas, après 2 heures d'opération, ça n'a pas arrangé mon bug !!


----------

